# Tyne and Wear Reptile Association 1st Meeting 24/10/10 6pm



## tazzyasb

The 1st meeting of the Tyne and Wear Reptile Association will be held at Tropical Team Reptiles on Sunday the 24th of October at 6pm.

All are welcome, so feel free to come along. Plenty of parking available, and refreshments will be provided. I have already had a request for milk and cookies :lol2:

At this meeting we will discuss how you would like your reptile club to be ran. 
We will be choosing the committe, more information to follow regarding this. 

Another decision we all will make at this first meeting is, if the club wants to continue with the application to be an IHS branch, or to operate as an indepentant club. This is an important decision to make and I have provided a link the the IHS site for anybody who is unfamiliar with IHS. 

Untitled Document

Hopefully this will help people make an informed decision.

Keep an eye on this thread as we will be making more announcements, including some quite exciting ones! It's not all serious : victory:

Thanks
Tara 
Tropical Team Reptiles


----------



## Nikkeh

I'll be there  come hell or high water! (meaning begging the mother to watch Cassedy lol.)


----------



## krox2008

carnt w8 so looking forward to it:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

krox2008 said:


> carnt w8 so looking forward to it:2thumb:


Yeah can't wait should be a great night.


----------



## Knight Pinky

some form of cake would be nice :2thumb: can just see the OH smothering on all over her face like something special :lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb

Cakes and cookies eeee what you lot like :lol2:

I shall see what I can do :2thumb:

Everyone attending will be getting a free raffle ticket as you come through the door. Prizes will include gift vouchers, a viv built by our fantastic viv builders InHabit Animal Housing Solutions, two weeks animal boarding and much much more :no1: 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## wrxadz

bloody hell free raffle as well, as if ineeded more reason to come :2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth

i dont like cakes ill have larger instead:whistling2:


----------



## krox2008

mispentyouth said:


> i dont like cakes ill have larger instead:whistling2:


 
im up for the idea of larger :lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb

mispentyouth said:


> i dont like cakes ill have larger instead:whistling2:


:gasp: everyone likes cake!


----------



## GazP19

tazzyasb said:


> :gasp: everyone likes cake!


tara you can get mini brownies from asda they are very NOM lol

i'll be there, rocking out as always, hmm need to gain more than one raffle ticket:lol2:


----------



## kris&katie

you can count on me and katie to be there and sainburys cream cakes for the win :2thumb:


----------



## bobo1

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb: sounds greatttttttttt


----------



## tazzyasb

We will also be making an annoucement about the long needed coach trip to Hamm leaving from the North East at our first meeting!


----------



## tazzyasb

We will also be making an annoucement about the long needed coach trip to Hamm leaving from the North East at our first meeting!


----------



## tazzyasb

Just a week to go : victory:


----------



## paulybob

hi there would i be able to come to the meeting please if so where will it be held thank you paul


----------



## della.g

paulybob said:


> hi there would i be able to come to the meeting please if so where will it be held thank you paul


Everyone is welcome and it will be held at tropical team reptiles at the address in my sig below.

Less than a week to go :gasp: had a request for diet coke.


----------



## bobo1

Will there be any rum to go with that coke:lol2:


----------



## SnakeBreeder

:lol2: My son and I called today just after 6PM to find we had the date wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Unfortunatly working next sunday so I'l have to see when the one after is planned for.


----------



## tazzyasb

SnakeBreeder said:


> :lol2: My son and I called today just after 6PM to find we had the date wrong :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> Unfortunatly working next sunday so I'l have to see when the one after is planned for.




Ohhhh noooooooooooo :gasp:

will keep you updated with regards to the date of the 2nd meeting.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## monitor mad

tazzyasb said:


> We will also be making an annoucement about the long needed coach trip to Hamm leaving from the North East at our first meeting!


 
We have all the details prices/protocol/pick up points etc 

see you all there : victory:


----------



## della.g

Just a quick bump for today. Just a few days to go now :gasp:


----------



## tazzyasb

Some of the prizes in the free raffle will be as follows:

A 3 by 2 by 1.5 OR a 4 x 1.5 x 1.5 viv built by InHabit Animal Housing Solutions
£30 of Tropical Team Reptiles Vouchers
£20 of Tropical Team Reptiles Vouchers
A £10 Tropical Team Reptiles Voucher
Two weeks reptile boarding
10 printed photos of your reptiles. Date of shoot will to be arranged with winner.

Plus we will be throwing in a few additional prizes. 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## paulybob

hi there how much is it to attend thanks paul


----------



## della.g

The first meeting will be free and we will be deciding on subs fees during this first meeting : victory:


----------



## bobo1

not long now:whistling2:


----------



## tazzyasb

bobo1 said:


> not long now:whistling2:


Nope all plans finalised. Really looking forward to the meeting :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

27 hours to go.:2thumb:


----------



## durhamcorn

"Have a Great 1st meeting" sorry ill not be able to attend this one, i will be attending the 2nd one:2thumb:
Gary


----------



## della.g

22 hours to go :2thumb:


----------



## bobo1

good luck for tommorow night, i am sure it will be a big success: victory:


----------



## krox2008

less than 21h now:lol2:


----------



## Nikkeh

Exited now! tis going to be fun


----------



## GazP19

Nikkeh said:


> Exited now! tis going to be fun


its gunna be epic


----------



## tazzyasb

Well ladies and gentleman the day is upon us. We have the tea, coffee, biscuits and cakes. Prizes and tickets sorted for raffle, and our agenda in the bag. 

Its going to be a good night, informal and relaxed. All welcome.

The address of the shop is in my signature. Any questions feel free to give us a call on 0191 487 77 66.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008

only 7h left now and im not counting honestly:lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

Sunday dinner chocolate cake and custard then the meeting what a day.


----------



## bridgey88

ahhh you will have to let me know when the next one is as im already going to another meeting tonight


----------



## krox2008

see every one in a bit:2thumb:


----------



## Katie W

*Meeting was great. cant wait for the next one!! well done tropical team :no1:*

*katie and kris x*


----------



## krox2008

totally class night the next one carnt come soon enough:lol2:

and well looking forward to seeing the pic's


----------



## della.g

Thanks to everyone who turned up tonight. It was a great evening and can't wait for the next one. Hope my flu has gone by then.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## Katie W

della.g said:


> Thanks to everyone who turned up tonight. It was a great evening and can't wait for the next one. Hope my flu has gone by then.
> 
> Cheers,
> Adele


*Yes hopefully u may be in a better mood for the next one. i cant talk like :lol2:*

*Katie x*


----------



## GazP19

was great to see everyone and have a good chat, looking forward to the next already  

Gaz


----------



## Nikkeh

Great meeting! as everyone else really looking forward to the next one


----------



## wrxadz

great night? roll on next one. will do a count on all the members and will post a list in the next few days.

i think a special thank you needs to go to adel tara chris and all other's who organized today and put on a great spread so cheers guys:notworthy:.

some one please buy gaz's heat rock just to shut him up about it:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

and well done all the jammy raffle winners i was sure i would win that viv.


----------



## Nikkeh

Lmao nah make him keep it! serves us right for getting there so early and getting the first 2 raffle tickets lol.


----------



## michellew

*Thanks*

For a great night and a viv :whistling2: ( sorry to the rest of you ):Na_Na_Na_Na:
Michelle
xxx


----------



## GazP19

wrxadz said:


> some one please buy gaz's heat rock just to shut him up about it:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


its now in storage to gather dust until i one day own a lizard lol


----------



## paulybob

thanks for a great night can't wait for the next one it was nice to meet some strangers for a change lol good night had by all :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

Thanks for the great turn out. Was a fab night and I cannot wait for the next one.

Tara


----------



## becks26

really enjoyed it looking forward to the next one really nice people


----------



## Knight Pinky

*Awesome *

it was an awesome time and really looking forward to hopefully Ham trip :no1:
maybe next time il bring enough for the taxi home and not the 1.40hr walk home :bash:

really want to come see the little beardie soon too , feel sorry for the little guy, so we will need to rehome him fairly soon hehe  
also will their be a thread with the pics taken and all members area, as im really bad at finding stuff on here :blowup:


----------



## tazzyasb

Knight Pinky said:


> it was an awesome time and really looking forward to hopefully Ham trip :no1:
> maybe next time il bring enough for the taxi home and not the 1.40hr walk home :bash:
> 
> really want to come see the little beardie soon too , feel sorry for the little guy, so we will need to rehome him fairly soon hehe
> also will their be a thread with the pics taken and all members area, as im really bad at finding stuff on here :blowup:



You should have said something, someone would have been able to give you a lift. :gasp:

We will be putting some of the pictures on here, then the rest on the club facebook page which will be up and running in the next day or so.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## kris&katie

sure u cudda asked me t be ur taxi a wuddnt have minded thats a long walk


----------



## cobra759

sounds like everyone had a good time and obviously a great turn out. Hopefully this can benefit all North East reptile keepers

Disappointed I couldn't make it but hopefully next time.

Did you make a decision on the IHS issue, membership fees etc?


----------



## paulybob

*vivarium*

i was so inspired by all the reptile talk last night i went today and bought my second vivarium for £35 lol and while i was there the person managed to talk me into buying two spares they had (not perfect condition) for £10 yes you read it right £10 for the pair so im just wondering what to put in my second viv its 60cm x 40cm x 40cm any ideas would be apreciated thanks paul


----------



## della.g

I'm glad such a good time was had by all. Makes the work worthwhile.
I shall have a think for you Paul and hopefully come up with some suggestions.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## beccawoo

Gutted didnt make it, but had to visit gannie in hosptial. Should be at next one tho !


----------



## Golgarth

quick pic:


----------



## paulybob

damn i look good on this photo pmsl


----------



## becks26

*photos*

gud photo glad i was hid behind hate photo took lol


----------



## wrxadz

OK so here goes a list of confirmed members
i know there where some people who couldn't make it 
that i will add once i have there details.

Committee
Position Name R.F.U.K

Chair Woman	Adel della.g
Vice Chair	Tara Tazzayasb
Secretary	Adam wrxadz
Treasurer Chris candoia aspera
Events Steve mispentyouth
Steve monitormad
Gary gazp19
lewis krox 2008
Matthew N/A 

OK thats it for the committee now the important people in random order.

Name Brief species R.F.U.K
Steven corns beardies frogs	watty1100
Emma geckos turtles knightpinky
Adam geckos turtles knight pinky
Katie boa burm king corn royal	*Katie*
Kristopher	boa burm king corn royal	kris & Katie
Michelle beardies leos frogs corns	Michelle 
Samantha	boas N/A
Paul green iguana Paulybob
Liam inverts jester UK
Alex various N/A
June snakes lizards inverts N/A
Nikita royals corns inverts	nikkeh
Gary corns gazp19
Rachel boa water dragons monitors satre08
Rebbecca chams snakes lizards becks26
Karl crusties royal carpets	golgarth
Amie chams burms basilisks	N/A
Adam chams burms basilisks	N/A


thats it so far please forgive any spelling mistakes as I'm a terrible speller and if i have missed anything or anyone please PM me.

i think this is a fantastic turnout for the first meeting and hope we will go from strength to strength.

keep checking this thread as this is where i will post any further info.

cheers Adam


----------



## wrxadz

:censor: i spent about half an hour making sure it was all tabbed out all neat then it posted without the tabs sorry.:blush:


----------



## Golgarth

wrxadz said:


> Karl *crusties* royal carpets	golgarth


lol :lol2::lol2::lol2: Guess I deserved that after my application


----------



## tazzyasb

cobra759 said:


> sounds like everyone had a good time and obviously a great turn out. Hopefully this can benefit all North East reptile keepers
> 
> Disappointed I couldn't make it but hopefully next time.
> 
> Did you make a decision on the IHS issue, membership fees etc?


Yes the while club voted on these issues. The minutes of the meeting will be getting added to this thread. 

Hope to see you at the next meeeting

Thanks
Tara


----------



## wrxadz

Yeah I will sort out the minutes soon.

Karl yes you deserved it but honestly I missed that one.


----------



## Knight Pinky

*Awesome pic *

looks amazing and nice t know what people own etc  
i love how their is a beardie smiling in the far left in viv :flrt:
thanks for a great time 
Emma : victory:


----------



## durhamcorn

Sounds like you all had a GREAT time:2thumb:
Always knew the North East Had a GREAT bunch of Reptile Enthusiasists
I can not wait for the next one, so I can join to.


----------



## della.g

becks26 said:


> gud photo glad i was hid behind hate photo took lol


Can't see you at all. Thats cheating!!!

Looks like there will be many more for the next meeting.:2thumb:

We are thinking of having our meetings on the same days as the tees valley ones if this is ok with them. That way when we come together for events it would be our meeting day anyway. If this proves to be ok for everyone the next meeting will be 21st nov at 6pm at tropical team reptiles.


----------



## krox2008

della.g said:


> Can't see you at all. Thats cheating!!!
> 
> Looks like there will be many more for the next meeting.:2thumb:
> 
> We are thinking of having our meetings on the same days as the tees valley ones if this is ok with them. That way when we come together for events it would be our meeting day anyway. If this proves to be ok for everyone the next meeting will be 21st nov at 6pm at tropical team reptiles.


sounnd good to me it carnt come soon enough :lol2:

we still need the rest of the pic up from the meeting:2thumb:


----------



## kris&katie

21st sounds good to us :2thumb:


----------



## della.g

krox2008 said:


> sounnd good to me it carnt come soon enough :lol2:
> 
> we still need the rest of the pic up from the meeting:2thumb:



There's lots of the meeting pics on our facebook page. : victory:


----------



## krox2008

della.g said:


> There's lots of the meeting pics on our facebook page. : victory:


 
that would be ok if i had facebook :lol2: i will have to get rachel to show me when she gets home:lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

pics on F/B look great not happy with my head shot i look like a right patient karl next time i c u:bash:.


----------



## krox2008

wrxadz said:


> pics on F/B look great not happy with my head shot i look like a right patient karl next time i c u:bash:.


its not fir i think i might have to get F/B just so i can see the pics :lol2:


----------



## della.g

krox2008 said:


> its not fir i think i might have to get F/B just so i can see the pics :lol2:


Well you should have a fb anyway. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Bumpfor the next meeting on 21st nov.


----------



## wrxadz

OK a little later than i would have liked but hear are the minutes from the first meeting.

Minutes

I.H.S 
First on the agenda was the I.H.S situation we will NOT be a branch of the I.H.S this was due to a cock up by the I.H.S and was in no way the clubs fault although how we will manage with out our quarterly leaflet i don't know (case closed).

Committee
A committee was voted in and all members and contact details are up in the earlier post.

Suggestions for future meetings
A number of suggestions for future meetings where put forward these included:
Organize trips to reptile shows, luckily thanks to our cracking events team they had already begun organizing a coach trip to Hamm so thanks to the two Steve's Mispentyouth and monitormad:notworthy: details will follow.

General meetings these will form the basis of most of our meetings and will be an informal place to chat to fellow enthusiasts.

Pub crawls pretty self explanatory.

Shooting events a bit left field this one but it was suggested so i will list it.

Talks the club would like to organize talks with prolific members of the reptile community suggestions for talks included.
Venomous and DWA
Breeding
Health and veterinary
Show and tell

Subs
it was discussed at the meeting weather subs should include cost of trips and events, due to the casual nature of the club it was decided that minimal subs to cover the cost of running and advertising the club should be compulsory and a separate kitty created to pay for trips and events that way only the people attending the events have to pay for them.

Compulsory subs will be £2.00 per member per meeting.

Trip to Hamm
as stated earlier our events team have organized a coach trip to Hamm here are the details for any further info contact mispentyouth or monitormad.

Departure from metro center gateshead on the 13 march 2011
single seat £99.00
double seat £150.00
a £25.00 non refundable deposit is required to secure a seat
pay-pal is available for payments.
there is an allowance of one fish box per paying seat for you to bring back animals if you require more room please contact events to discuss this.

you will need a valid and in date passport for the trip the club will in no way be held responsible for this not being the case and no refund will be issued, in short we will leave you at the tunnel:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

thats it for the minutes sorry for the delay and any mistakes.

see you all at the next meeting 

Adam.


----------



## tazzyasb

Thanks for that adam : victory:


----------



## GazP19

also any other ideas please don't hesitate to contact the events team: victory::2thumb:


----------



## della.g

Just a quick bump for the next meeting on 21st nov at 6pm.


----------



## della.g

bump bump bumpity bump


----------



## Jester UK

anybody gonna set up an education thingy?????


----------



## paulybob

Jester UK said:


> anybody gonna set up an education thingy?????


i'am up for that as i am thick when it comes to reptiles hahahaha


----------



## krox2008

i think we should do show and tell for the next meeting :2thumb:


----------



## Jester UK

krox2008 said:


> i think we should do show and tell for the next meeting :2thumb:


Hi, meet Lexi, the OBT that bakes satan look like an angel, she doesnt bite.... honset.... :lol2:


----------



## della.g

krox2008 said:


> i think we should do show and tell for the next meeting :2thumb:


This is a good idea but will take a bit of organising. We shall have a chat and see if we can do it in time for this months meeting.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## krox2008

della.g said:


> This is a good idea but will take a bit of organising. We shall have a chat and see if we can do it in time for this months meeting.
> 
> Cheers,
> Adele


you it would take a bit of organising we would need to have ruales on how the animals are housed at the meeting about not geting every thing out all at the same time but i think it would well worth it :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

krox2008 said:


> you it would take a bit of organising we would need to have ruales on how the animals are housed at the meeting about not geting every thing out all at the same time but i think it would well worth it :2thumb:


agreed it will take some organizing but i think as long as all the animals have appropriate transport enclosers i cant see why it wouldnt work


----------



## Knight Pinky

would be very awesome though would need alot of heatmats layed out etc and seperate areas for sepertate types. shame i cant bring along my fat - tail as he gets super stressed from everything  
will be cool to work out a way of doing it though :no1:


----------



## della.g

How about this?
Can you list what you would want to bring please?
That way we can see what we would be dealing with.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## wrxadz

Knight Pinky said:


> would be very awesome though would need alot of heatmats layed out etc and seperate areas for sepertate types. shame i cant bring along my fat - tail as he gets super stressed from everything
> will be cool to work out a way of doing it though :no1:


it really depends what you want to bring as to weather you would need additional heat, but im sure my royals will survive a couple of hours without heat.

ill bring,

spider royal 
pastel royal (if i get him before the meet)
and my big 2.5kg girl.

my lot are easy, its when steve decides to bring 5 foot of nile monitor thats when the fun starts:lol2:.

chris you could bring your pet box of soil:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## GazP19

I would bring my normal corn Dexter, as shes awesome.


----------



## krox2008

you no the tegu is going to have to come and could bring the bosc to:2thumb:


----------



## Nikkeh

I'll bring my snow corn, and if adam is feeling nice he can bring my male royal along with him


----------



## mispentyouth

i could bring a few gargoyles and maybe 1 or 2 day geckos but there hard to catch ill see what i can do


----------



## GazP19

Bumpage for the day


----------



## Golgarth

Could always bring the ATB down, should be a laugh


----------



## tazzyasb

Gary from the events team will be making a list of all the reptiles people would like to bring to the meeting. 
From this list we will work out who will be bringing what to each meet to ensure the minimal amount of stress for the animals.

Watch this space for me more details.

Thanks Tara


----------



## monitor mad

della.g said:


> How about this?
> Can you list what you would want to bring please?
> That way we can see what we would be dealing with.
> 
> Cheers,
> Adele


Argus Monitor (varanus.p.horni)

Blackthroat Monitor (varanus.Albigularis)

Roughneck Monitor (varanus Rudicollis)

me thinks i'd better leave my Nile at home though!!! :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

oooooooh im getting excited again:mf_dribble:

always love to see the tegu
would love to see the ATB
and im sure there are loads of others.


----------



## wrxadz

monitor mad said:


> Argus Monitor (varanus.p.horni)
> 
> Blackthroat Monitor (varanus.Albigularis)
> 
> Roughneck Monitor (varanus Rudicollis)
> 
> me thinks i'd better leave my Nile at home though!!! :lol2:


no fair, well maybe we coyuld move the meeting to your house:whistling2:

seriously cant say i have ever seen any of them in the flesh so add them to my list above.


----------



## monitor mad

wrxadz said:


> no fair, well maybe we coyuld move the meeting to your house:whistling2:
> 
> seriously cant say i have ever seen any of them in the flesh so add them to my list above.




















these two arnt the smallest of monitors :lol2:


----------



## GazP19

The following is a list of what i have so far, Please reply on this thread by the 7th of November, so Tara and Adele have time to consider what can and cant be brought, this is due to space and of course risks to peoples Reps. EG: Pythons/Boa's and the risk of IBD.

*Wrxadz *- 2/3 Royals (Spider/Normal/Pastel if he aqquires by the meeting)
*GazP19 *- Normal Corn
*Nikkeh* - Snow Corn
*Mispent Youth* - Gargoyle Gecko's
*Golgarth* - ATB
*Monitor Mad* - Argus Monitor, Blackthroat Monitor, Roughneck Monitor


----------



## wrxadz

monitor mad said:


> image
> image
> 
> these two arnt the smallest of monitors :lol2:


steve your gona need a van to bring them in. stunning:mf_dribble:

good job gaz: victory:


----------



## della.g

Gaz you have missed Lewis's stuff off. He's bringing Tegu and bosc.

I really don't know what to bring as my snakes are mostly being prepared for cooling. Shall have a look and see.


----------



## paulybob

GazP19 said:


> The following is a list of what i have so far, Please reply on this thread by the 7th of November, so Tara and Adele have time to consider what can and cant be brought, this is due to space and of course risks to peoples Reps. EG: Pythons/Boa's and the risk of IBD.
> 
> *Wrxadz *- 2/3 Royals (Spider/Normal/Pastel if he aqquires by the meeting)
> *GazP19 *- Normal Corn
> *Nikkeh* - Snow Corn
> *Mispent Youth* - Gargoyle Gecko's
> *Golgarth* - ATB
> *Monitor Mad* - Argus Monitor, Blackthroat Monitor, Roughneck Monitor


risk to peoples reps what about risk to people :lol2:


----------



## krox2008

wrxadz said:


> no fair, well maybe we coyuld move the meeting to your house:whistling2:
> 
> seriously cant say i have ever seen any of them in the flesh so add them to my list above.


i think that is a great idea lets just all go to steve's house:lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

krox2008 said:


> i think that is a great idea lets just all go to steve's house:lol2:


if we do im not getting in the bath:lol2:


----------



## krox2008

wrxadz said:


> if we do im not getting in the bath:lol2:


i dont you blame m8 :lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

wrxadz said:


> if we do im not getting in the bath:lol2:


You can sit in the loft then : victory:


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> You can sit in the loft then : victory:
> 
> image
> image


 
any time m8 the nile just need a big cuddle:lol2:


----------



## monitor mad

krox2008 said:


> any time m8 the nile just need a big cuddle:lol2:


Okay Krox i'll let you :2thumb:


----------



## satre08

yeyy when the nile eats him i get all his life insurance hehe


----------



## monitor mad

satre08 said:


> yeyy when the nile eats him i get all his life insurance hehe


Sounds like a good deal , nile gets fed and you get ££££'s :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

i can just see that on the insurance claim form.

cause of death: erm well eaten by a nile monitor in a loft in the north of england.

ill take the bath as its the better of two evils:gasp:.


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> Sounds like a good deal , nile gets fed and you get ££££'s :lol2:


:lol2:im so changing my life insurance:lol2:



wrxadz said:


> i can just see that on the insurance claim form.
> 
> cause of death: erm well eaten by a nile monitor in a loft in the north of england.
> 
> ill take the bath as its the better of two evils:gasp:.


:lol2:


----------



## della.g

Lol toooo funny :2thumb:


----------



## satre08

haha if your find something big to eat him i'll share the life insurance adele!


----------



## krox2008

wot is this pick on lewis day :lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky

can the raffle prize me a front row seat at the massacre


----------



## Nikkeh

Feed him to the burm in the shop


----------



## wrxadz

satre08 said:


> haha if your find something big to eat him i'll share the life insurance adele!


share life insurance? ill bring a knife and fork:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GazP19

Ok Guys, only today and tomorrow left to reply with what you'd like to bring to the next meet, the list so far is as follows

*Wrxadz *- 2/3 Royals (Spider/Normal/Pastel if he aqquires by the meeting)
*GazP19 *- Normal Corn
*Nikkeh* - Snow Corn
*Mispent Youth* - Gargoyle Gecko's
*Golgarth* - ATB
*Monitor Mad* - Argus Monitor, Blackthroat Monitor, Roughneck Monitor
*Krox2008 *- Bosc Monitor, Tegu


please reply if i have missed you off. 

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## wrxadz

i will bring niks royal if i can prise him from my female might also bring down vlad the mental king snake so adel can see how his diet is going and looks like the lemon pastel will be here in time to bring him down to.

so just to confirm 
3.1 royals
1.0 florida king.


----------



## Nikkeh

Shame you couldn't get them in while they were locked! That would be something to talk about lol.


----------



## wrxadz

Nikkeh said:


> Shame you couldn't get them in while they were locked! That would be something to talk about lol.


perv could you do it with an audience

in fact dont answer that:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GazP19

Ok guys the list is finalised and is as follows

*Wrxadz *- 3.1 Royals (Spider/Normal (Female and Nikkehs Male/Lemon Pastel if he aqquires by the meeting)
Florida Kingsnake
*GazP19 *- Normal Corn
*Nikkeh* - Snow Corn
*Mispent Youth* - Gargoyle Gecko's
*Golgarth* - ATB
*Monitor Mad* - Argus Monitor, Blackthroat Monitor, Roughneck Monitor
*Krox2008 *- Bosc Monitor, Tegu


----------



## laurz

i wanna come!!! apparently it's my nearest meet only about a 160 mile round trip.:gasp:


----------



## della.g

Yeah thats a bit of a journey Laurz.:gasp:

Just a little bump for this.

Adele


----------



## kris&katie

is tara bringin bertha ???


----------



## tazzyasb

Bertha will be making an appearance at some point :2thumb:


----------



## kris&katie

goood :2thumb: u bringin any other beauties


----------



## tazzyasb

need to have a look see, as lots of stuff about to start cooling. Will keep everyone updated

thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008

i think we need a big *bump*:2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

Its getting close to the next meeting, just finalising the plans then we will be letting you all know what we have planned.

Had lots of people contact us who could not make the first meeting so its looking like its going to be an even bigger turn out.:no1: 

See you all soon
Tara


----------



## Knight Pinky

Cant wait and emm cant wait to walk away with a pocket full of muffins :lol2:
is the 1yrold small beardie still instore 
take care all: victory:


----------



## tazzyasb

Knight Pinky said:


> Cant wait and emm cant wait to walk away with a pocket full of muffins :lol2:
> is the 1yrold small beardie still instore
> take care all: victory:


He is, we have worked out a set up for you. Give me or Adele a shout next time you are in.

Pocket full of muffins lol

Thanks 
Tara


----------



## krox2008

so do we know what we are doing in the meeting then. does flik get his night out?:lol2:


----------



## mythicdawn07

didnt even know there was many of us from the northeast on here lol.


----------



## krox2008

mythicdawn07 said:


> didnt even know there was many of us from the northeast on here lol.


 
yes there are a few of us :lol2: there was like 30 of us at the frist meeting and there are going to be more at the next one:2thumb:


----------



## mythicdawn07

krox2008 said:


> yes there are a few of us :lol2: there was like 30 of us at the frist meeting and there are going to be more at the next one:2thumb:


 
when/wheres the next one i might pop along.


----------



## della.g

Nothing decided yet lewis.

The next neeting is on the 21st at 6pm at tropical team reptiles. Hope to see you all there :2thumb:


----------



## Katie W

Not to sure if i can make it they have put me on a 12 hr shift im trying to change it so im just working an early but havent found no one to do it for me will see what i can do if not kris will update me when i get home


----------



## krox2008

only just over a week to go i carnt wait:lol2:


----------



## durhamcorn

Me, Geordiecorn and junior durhamcorn (Aaron aged 5) are SO looking forward to it too: victory:


----------



## della.g

Less than a week to go now : victory:


----------



## tazzyasb

Our next meeting will be held this Sunday at 6pm at Tropical Team Reptiles.
As discussed at the last meeting subs for this meeting will be £2 and under 16s are free.

We are finalising the plans for one of the club members to bring down some of their collection for us all to see. More information to follow.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## paulybob

looking forward to sunday :no1:


----------



## Knight Pinky

really cant wait to pop in and buy some of te new gear on sunday :whistling2:
you mentioned last time i should ask about possible lift near swalwell please 
np if cant 
take care :notworthy:


----------



## bobo1

i hope i can get to this one: victory:


----------



## tazzyasb

Not long to go till the next meeting :no1:


----------



## della.g

For the show and tell at this months meet we will be having a selection of monitors brought in by monitormad. As a safety precaution please can nobody else bring any of their animals this time. We shall be doing another show and tell at the following meeting with the same considerations being made, so probably have that as the snake show and tell with a few members bringing some nice snakes.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## candoia aspera

All paperwork ready for the recording of subs and savings club. 

Thanks
Chris 
Club Treasurer


----------



## monitor mad

Appearing in this months "show and tell"

































see you all at the meeting :2thumb:


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> Appearing in this months "show and tell"
> image
> image
> image
> image
> 
> see you all at the meeting :2thumb:


i have sean so meny pics of you monitors carnt w8 to see them in the flesh:notworthy: so looking forword to sunday now


----------



## Nikkeh

I'm more than looking forward to it, been dying to see a big monitor in real life. This club is fantastic


----------



## wrxadz

cant wait for this meet so looking forward to the big lizards i mean how often do you get to see proper big monitors.:2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

can we accidently lock my OH where your keeping them?


----------



## kris&katie

wooooooooop not long now really lookin forward to it


----------



## krox2008

so close now. god im so inpatience:lol2:


----------



## tazzyasb

2nd Meeting of the TAWRA today everyone.

Starts at 6pm. Please remember to bring your £2 subs, and any money you are planning in paying into the club savings scheme this month. 

Michelle has kindly donated a couple of bottles of wine, you will receive a raffle ticket when you pay your subs. 

Due to preparations we need to make for number of people attending the meeting and monitor mad's show and tell could you please arrive no earlier then 5.45pm.

As always all new members welcome.

See you all tonight.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008

so close now:2thumb:


----------



## GazP19

Bumpage

Less than 2 hours peeps, cant wait


----------



## krox2008

GazP19 said:


> Bumpage
> 
> Less than 2 hours peeps, cant wait


1h 43 mins m8 a lot less than 2h :lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky

im already on the bus to come haha


----------



## Golgarth

Good turnout, here's an example of what we saw....


----------



## durhamcorn

Looked like another GREAT NIGHT,
We could not make it due to family commitments:gasp:


----------



## krox2008

it was a toyally epic night got handle some of monitormad's monitors it was soooo much fun:2thumb:


----------



## kris&katie

great night roll on the next meet :no1: kris & katie


----------



## krox2008

kris&katie said:


> great night roll on the next meet :no1: kris & katie


just 3 weeks to w8 this time:lol2:


----------



## kris&katie

its like being 5yrs old n waitin f christmas all over agen hahaha :lol2:


----------



## Katie W

Meeting was brilliant not long till the next one roll onnn  steve was brill with the monitors!! Look forward to the next show and tell


----------



## della.g

Thanks to everyone for coming. It was a fantastic turn out again and a great night was had by all.

A special HUGE thanks to stevie for bringing his fantastic monitors for the show and tell.

Thanks and can't wait till the next meet,
Adele


----------



## monitor mad

della.g said:


> Thanks to everyone for coming. It was a fantastic turn out again and a great night was had by all.
> 
> A special HUGE thanks to stevie for bringing his fantastic monitors for the show and tell.
> 
> Thanks and can't wait till the next meet,
> Adele


 
Wellcome :2thumb: 

great meeting really enjoyed it and only lost 1 x pint blood so not to bad :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

loved the meeting. i think the fact people voted for a meeting to be held in the most manic month of the year speaks volumes for the support this club has already.

so a big thanks to all who turned up:no1:

and of course a huge thanks to Steve (monitormad) who truly lives up to his user name. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Golgarth

wrxadz said:


> and of course a huge thanks to Steve (monitormad) who truly lives up to his user name. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


Here here :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## paulybob

enjoyed it soso much looking forward to the next one already :lol2:


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> Wellcome :2thumb:
> 
> great meeting really enjoyed it and only lost 1 x pint blood so not to bad :lol2:


i no you lost lots of blood some of it is on my hoody m8:lol2:

i was so class to see some monitors like that in the flesh just a pity you couldn't bring the asian water monitor


----------



## monitor mad

krox2008 said:


> i no you lost lots of blood some of it is on my hoody m8:lol2:
> 
> i was so class to see some monitors like that in the flesh just a pity you couldn't bring the asian water monitor


:lol2: Cheers krox , appreciated mopping the wounds up : victory:

you took to the bigger monitors like a duck to water by the way , definatly a natural : victory:


----------



## GazP19

Great night, big thanks to all who turned up, hopefully us events peeps will be sorting out what's next for show and tell *fingers crossed for pythons*

was awesome to see the big lizards, definately good to see them up close.

MASSIVE thanks to Adam who finally after a month of hassling gave in a bought the heatrock off me ROFL 

cant wait for the next meet.

Gaz


----------



## paulybob

GazP19 said:


> Great night, big thanks to all who turned up, hopefully us events peeps will be sorting out what's next for show and tell *fingers crossed for pythons*
> 
> was awesome to see the big lizards, definately good to see them up close.
> 
> MASSIVE thanks to Adam who finally after a month of hassling gave in a bought the heatrock off me ROFL
> 
> cant wait for the next meet.
> 
> Gaz


ehm my heat rock once i get it off him :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: Cheers krox , appreciated mopping the wounds up : victory:
> 
> you took to the bigger monitors like a duck to water by the way , definatly a natural : victory:


thx i do love the biguns and as i sed it was grate to get hands on with some bigger monitors befor that the bigist lizard i had held is my tegu so i was a big jump to you black throat i just makes me wont another big monitor 

i think we should just work our way through your whole collection at the next couple of meeting that way i can play with them all:lol2:


----------



## Nikkeh

Agreed with everyones comments, the monitors were absolutely amazing, a big thank you to monitormad for going through all the trouble to show us them. Looking forward to the next meeting already


----------



## tazzyasb

Thanks to all who attended the meeting and welcome to our new members.

Once again massive thanks to Stevie for bringing some of his monitors in. It was really interesting and great to see them in the flesh. :no1:

We are planning snakes for the next show and tell. If you have not already put forward what you would like to bring to a meeting please contact Gazp19 or Krox2008 from the events team with details. 

More pictures from the meeting to be put up soon, on here and club facebook page.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## GazP19

Just Pm me asap with what snake/snakes you'd like to bring to the meet and i'll make a list, last date for snakes will be the 1st of december, giving the team 11 days to sort out which we will go for.

Thanks

Gaz


----------



## Golgarth

pics here:
tropical team pictures by MiniEquinox - Photobucket


----------



## suez

Hey been offline so a late just to say thanks Steve for taking time to show off the monitors (they were scary lol ) and thanks Adele for letting me hide behind you :lol2:


----------



## mispentyouth

best place to hide sue i dont think anything would take on adele:2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

*awesome*

thanks steve they were amazing, having loads of fun with beardy lestat , will we be hearing next meet that krox has a hidden monitor the OH doesnt know about, had a great time ty all


----------



## della.g

suez said:


> Hey been offline so a late just to say thanks Steve for taking time to show off the monitors (they were scary lol ) and thanks Adele for letting me hide behind you :lol2:


No problem Sue. Glad you had a good night and hope to see you at all the future meets as well. I shall send you reminders :2thumb:



mispentyouth said:


> best place to hide sue i dont think anything would take on adele:2thumb:


 
:gasp: :gasp: :gasp: What's that supposed to mean??? I am a delicate little flower me!


----------



## monitor mad

della.g said:


> No problem Sue. Glad you had a good night and hope to see you at all the future meets as well. I shall send you reminders :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :gasp: :gasp: :gasp: What's that supposed to mean??? I am a delicate little flower me!


:lol2: that would make me 6ft 5" then Adele :lol2:


----------



## krox2008

monitor mad said:


> :lol2: that would make me 6ft 5" then Adele :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

OK Heres the minuets of the second meeting.

*New members*
first of we would like to welcome our new members.
Paul (Suez)
Susan (Suez)
Richard
Clair
Deborah
:welcome:

*Meeting in Dec*
it was decided that a meeting would be held in December slightly earlier in the month than usual.

The next meeting will be held on the 12Th December.

*Ideas for future meetings*
It was suggested that the January meeting could be an equipment swap shop. opinions on this please.

*Trips*
There are only 25 seats left for the Hamm trip in March and they are filling up fast Contact Monitormad or Mispentyouth on this forum for booking info a £25 deposit is required to secure a seat.

we will also be organizing trips to both the Doncaster shows next year, one in June and the other in September i will post up details of this when we finalize the plans.

there were also a few other ideas suggested for trips such as behind the scenes at chester zoo:mf_dribble: and a few museum trips all of which were well received and details will be released as they finalized. 

*Savings club*
Because we are organizing so many trips we thought it would be a good idea to start a personal savings club for members to put a bit away each month to wards the cost of trips and events, this is now up and running for any further info contact our club treasurer Chris (candoia aspera).

thats it for the minuets this month again any ideas suggestions or quires post here or contact a member of the committee, a committee list can be found earlier in this thread.

Thanks to all who attended, oh and gary you had better bring paulys heat rock to the next meet or you will be fed to the burm:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## della.g

Just a quick bump for the next meeting.
Don't forget to list what snakes you would like to bring for show and tell.

Cheers,
adele


----------



## tazzyasb

ohhhh what should I should I bring? Any requests?

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nikkeh

The new burm!!


----------



## Knight Pinky

something big and tame would be awesome


----------



## tazzyasb

Nikkeh said:


> The new burm!!





Knight Pinky said:


> something big and tame would be awesome


It can be arranged :no1:


----------



## Nikkeh

tazzyasb said:


> It can be arranged :no1:


Whooop! Really looking forward to seeing him :mf_dribble:


----------



## GazP19

just a bump, can you please PM me by the 3rd of december, with the snake or snakes you wish to bring. yes nikkeh that includes you


----------



## GazP19

*Wrxadz *- 4 Royals (Spider/Normal/Pastel/Enchi)
*GazP19 *- Caramel sib Coastal Carpet Python / Normal Corn
*Nikkeh* - Normal Royal (Bambi - this is for her.)
*Kris & Katie *- Waiting on them getting back to another PM

Please can you PM me asap or reply to this thread. Thanks

Gaz


----------



## della.g

The only snakes i have that are not going in to cool are

Abberant yellow albino honduran milk
Tarahama mountain king
anery honduran milk
If anyone wants me to bring any of those along then let me know.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## GazP19

be cool to see the king snake


----------



## GazP19

Ok guys, just been taking and it has been decided, for this months Show & Tell, we are going to have

*Burms, Royals & Carpet Pythons and King Snakes.

*the following is a list i have already of what is coming so far.

*Wrxadz *- 4 Royals (Spider/Normal/Pastel/Enchi)
*GazP19 *- 100% Het Pied Royal 
*Nikkeh* - Normal Royal
*Kris & Katie *- Albino Burm
*Tara/Chris *- Normal Burm

PM me asap if you have any requests or snakes you wish to bring as the meeting is approaching quickly.

Thanks

GazP


----------



## Nikkeh

Really looking forward to seeing all the snakes


----------



## della.g

Just a quick bump for the nexy meet : victory:


----------



## paulybob

can't wait


----------



## mackem hiss

*Where is the next meet?*

Hi Guys, where is the next meet (is it Tropical team?) And starting time please? 
Thanks 
Barry


----------



## tazzyasb

mackem hiss said:


> Hi Guys, where is the next meet (is it Tropical team?) And starting time please?
> Thanks
> Barry




Hi the next meeting is Sunday the 12th of December at 6pm. Meetings held at Tropical Team Reptiles. Hope to see you there.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008

:devil:i carnt w8:devil:

can we not have the meeting this weekend??


----------



## wrxadz

maybe we should make them weekly meets:whistling2: i mean most of us spend 90% of our time there any way.


----------



## krox2008

wrxadz said:


> maybe we should make them weekly meets:whistling2: i mean most of us spend 90% of our time there any way.


 
sounds good to me:lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky

il pay to go weekly hehe


----------



## Nikkeh

wrxadz said:


> maybe we should make them weekly meets:whistling2: i mean most of us spend 90% of our time there any way.


That may result in us running out of stuff to do/talk about rather quickly lol.


----------



## wrxadz

Nikkeh said:


> That may result in us running out of stuff to do/talk about rather quickly lol.


i could talk reptiles till the cows come home, weather or not its interesting is questionable. :blush:


----------



## krox2008

wrxadz said:


> i could talk reptiles till the cows come home, weather or not its interesting is questionable. :blush:


 
not the only one who could talk reptiles all day long m8:lol2:


----------



## paulybob

it would save sitting reading posts on this forum every minute of the day 
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky

monthly pub meeting around a table with pint hehe


----------



## krox2008

Knight Pinky said:


> monthly pub meeting around a table with pint hehe


sounds like a class idea to me:2thumb:


----------



## mispentyouth

Knight Pinky said:


> monthly pub meeting around a table with pint hehe


now were talking :beer8::beer8:


----------



## tazzyasb

mispentyouth said:


> now were talking :beer8::beer8:


I am seeing a theme with you and lager :lol2:

Just over a week to go until the next meeting. As ever new members welcome.
We are a friendly if motley bunch :no1:

thanks
Tara


----------



## Nikkeh

Hope the weather settles abit by then!


----------



## krox2008

only 8 days to go:2thumb:


----------



## Katie W

woohoo getting sunday afternoon off. i always get what i want lol see yous their!!! x


----------



## wrxadz

tazzyasb said:


> I am seeing a theme with you and lager :lol2:
> 
> Just over a week to go until the next meeting. As ever new members welcome.
> We are a friendly if motley bunch :no1:
> 
> thanks
> Tara


i suppose we a are a bit motley but that just adds to our appeal like an old pair of shoes:2thumb:. or garys car:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## GazP19

my cars old but its surviving in this weather brilliantly....even if it is close to 100,000 miles lol


----------



## tazzyasb

Meeting this Sunday everyone 6pm on Sunday at Tropical Team Reptiles.

Not long to go:no1:

Thanks
Tara


----------



## della.g

Having a bit of an advertising campaign this week. Lets see if we can hit 50 members this month. We have great hopes and expectations for this club and will do all we can to see it continue to grow. Look forward to seeing you all on Sunday for another fantastic evening :2thumb:

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## della.g

Just a few days to go :2thumb:
I just looked at the pics from the first meeting and realised that there are only 26 people visible :whistling2: although there were over 30 people there. No hiding for this meetings pictures please people :lol2:.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## tazzyasb

Just over 48 hours to go:no1:


----------



## bobo1

Hi Adele And Tara
How about offering a taster session (not Drinking Lol). That if anyone is not sure if they want to join the club or not that they come along and pay a couple of quid at the meeting to see if they want to join and see what goes on etc? it was just a thought as some of the clubs ive been to do this:2thumb:
cheers stew


----------



## wrxadz

bobo1 said:


> Hi Adele And Tara
> How about offering a taster session (not Drinking Lol). That if anyone is not sure if they want to join the club or not that they come along and pay a couple of quid at the meeting to see if they want to join and see what goes on etc? it was just a thought as some of the clubs ive been to do this:2thumb:
> cheers stew


hi stew no one is under any obligation to join at any of our meets all we require is a £2.00 donation per person on the day.

but you might as well join because its free and you will still only pay for the meetings and events you wish to attend a bit like a pay as you go mobile:lol2:.

can we expect you this Sunday? there will be a few royals and kings on display and i believe we will be wrestling burms too:mf_dribble:.

cheers Adam


----------



## della.g

Not long now :2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

cant wait :no1:


----------



## paulybob

Knight Pinky said:


> cant wait :no1:


neither can i :2thumb:


----------



## krox2008

can't w8 either:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

i cant wait either the royals are looking forward to there field trip, all apart from the enchi, he has decided to shed so wont be making an apperance so i thought id let vlad (monster kingsnake) take his place.

see you all there 
Adam


----------



## paulybob

wrxadz said:


> i cant wait either the royals are looking forward to there field trip, all apart from the enchi, he has decided to shed so wont be making an apperance so i thought id let vlad (monster kingsnake) take his place.
> 
> see you all there
> Adam


as long as they've been fed first i look forward to holding them :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

paulybob said:


> as long as they've been fed first i look forward to holding them :lol2:


the ones that will eat were fed thursday and the ones that wont have other things on there mind at the moment so you are quite safe. however i cant speak for taras burm, but kris will be there if it fancys a snack:Na_Na_Na_Na:.

GARY THOU SHALT ONLY ATTEND IF THE HEAT ROCK IS PRESENT ON PAIN OF DEATH!!!:diablo:


----------



## Knight Pinky

[QUOTE GARY THOU SHALT ONLY ATTEND IF THE HEAT ROCK IS PRESENT ON PAIN OF DEATH!!!:diablo:[/QUOTE]
:lol2: i bet he forgets it :roll2:


----------



## wrxadz

if he does after i paid good money for it i will put him in a viv and keep him as a pet i have always fancied a pet gaz :lol:

and guess what i would use for heat:gasp:


----------



## paulybob

and i would have a pet as well :lol2:


----------



## satre08

wooooo only 1 more day!!!

i thought i'd post for once, lewis normally does but hes busy at work and i felt left out :whistling2:

ooooohhh can i have a pet gaz? reptile room is quite full though, i wonder if he could share a viv with anything?


----------



## Nikkeh

satre08 said:


> wooooo only 1 more day!!!
> 
> i thought i'd post for once, lewis normally does but hes busy at work and i felt left out :whistling2:
> 
> ooooohhh can i have a pet gaz? reptile room is quite full though, i wonder if he could share a viv with anything?



You can all sod off he's mine!:lol2:


----------



## paulybob

Nikkeh said:


> You can all sod off he's mine!:lol2:


he's my dead pet if he doesn't get my heat rock grrr hahahaha


----------



## Nikkeh

I'll remind him:2thumb:


----------



## della.g

OOOOH can't wait to see Vlad again. I adore that snake :mf_dribble:


----------



## krox2008

todays the day:lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

della.g said:


> OOOOH can't wait to see Vlad again. I adore that snake :mf_dribble:


 yes hes pretty special the fact hes the only snake i own that has a name says it all, you will get to see how the diets going although he has been pigging out recently with all the fasting royals.


----------



## Knight Pinky

I just wanna sleep but I'll roll in


----------



## tazzyasb

Meeting tonight at 6pm. An informal meeting tonight as its the run up to Xmas. Some burms, royals and king snakes at tonight's meet.

All welcome, see you tonight.

Tara


----------



## krox2008

2h 54m to go


im not counting down at all honestly:lol2:


----------



## Knight Pinky

I'm not walking team valley like usual hehe


----------



## krox2008

class night with some very pretty and BIG snakes: victory:​


----------



## paulybob

great night and some beautie snakes
(especially adams corn Hmmm i wonder :whistling2


----------



## Nikkeh

Awesome night, as always


----------



## wrxadz

paulybob said:


> great night and some beauty snakes
> (especially adams corn Hmmm i wonder :whistling2


me a corn snake i think not my good sir, that was a Florida king snake, glad you liked him hes a great snake could your next purchase be of the legless variety.

i really liked the green burm:mf_dribble:, great turnout as usual.

i will put some random collection of memories up soon which i will label minuets:blush: 

cheers Adam


----------



## Golgarth

Pics on the facebook page


----------



## monitor mad

Sorry i missed the meeting but done in and knackered from driving to Hamm and back , hope all had a good time though at the meeting :2thumb:


----------



## tazzyasb

monitor mad said:


> Sorry i missed the meeting but done in and knackered from driving to Hamm and back , hope all had a good time though at the meeting :2thumb:


No worries Stevie, hope you had a good time at Hamm, any new additions to your collection will need to be introduced to us soon :lol2:


----------



## krox2008

just thort i would put a pic or 2 that i got last night up



















not the best pics as thay were dun on my phone:blush:


----------



## krox2008

this so needs a BIG bump:2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

I really don't want to ever get on chris or taras bad side as know that beast will be after me and same as steve lol, I'm gonna train my turtle kung fu and pour in abit radiation and hope to hell I get a donatello  .... Awesome meeting ty guys n gals


----------



## tazzyasb

Knight Pinky said:


> I really don't want to ever get on chris or taras bad side as know that beast will be after me and same as steve lol, I'm gonna train my turtle kung fu and pour in abit radiation and hope to hell I get a donatello  .... Awesome meeting ty guys n gals


rofl not much can be said to that:lol2:


----------



## candoia aspera

pmsl, you still haven't met my two demons from the sixth circle of hell, yet. mmmwwwwaaaaahhhhhhhahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## wrxadz

candoia aspera said:


> pmsl, you still haven't met my two demons from the sixth circle of hell, yet. mmmwwwwaaaaahhhhhhhahahaha!!!!!!


or his pet box of soil:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## candoia aspera

wrxadz said:


> or his pet box of soil:Na_Na_Na_Na:


hey, don't you be dissin' my soil ya crazy mo fo or i'll be poppin' a cap in your ass!!! :lol2:


----------



## della.g

Don't forget next meeting is the swap shop and secret santa.


----------



## wrxadz

candoia aspera said:


> hey, don't you be dissin' my soil ya crazy mo fo or i'll be poppin' a cap in your ass!!! :lol2:[/QUOT BRAP BRAP BRAP na na niiiiieeeee.:lol2:
> 
> i see we have gone all N-Dubz


----------



## candoia aspera

i think i have the best contender for the worst christmas present, bloody secret santas should be outlawed lol


----------



## wrxadz

so shall i take the N-Dubz album back to HMV and swap it for some kenny rogers vinal.


----------



## candoia aspera

wrxadz said:


> so shall i take the N-Dubz album back to HMV and swap it for some kenny rogers vinal.


how about the best of brass band 2010??? now that's an album to be proud of :lol2::no1:


----------



## Knight Pinky

please just burn anything by N-Dubs!!! i hate that little thing! , mm brass band :mf_dribble:


----------



## GazP19

kenny rodgers is awesome


----------



## candoia aspera

GazP19 said:


> kenny rodgers is awesome


don't make me have to slap you :bash:


----------



## della.g

Happy christmas to all our club members!!! I hope you all have a wonderful time.

Adele xx


----------



## krox2008

happy christmas to every one:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

HO HO HO MERRY CHRISTMAS

hope santa brings you what you want. my kids have been tracking him on google earth hes in italy if your intrested.

www.noradsanta.org














ok ok i have been tracking him on google earth.


----------



## Knight Pinky

Happy christmas day all. Hope everyone's having a fantastic day, anyone got anything ready to swap at meeting he he like maybe a heat rock . X


----------



## paulybob

Merry Christmas to all xxx 
and no there wont be a heat rock 
from me i intend to use it for ?????
well well ill think of something lol


----------



## Nikkeh

Late merry Christmas everyone  Who's got something for the secret santa? I have! lol


----------



## GazP19

Nikkeh said:


> Late merry Christmas everyone  Who's got something for the secret santa? I have! lol


nothing to brag about babes 

i also have something, but we didnt get them off eachother :lol2:


----------



## Nikkeh

Haha i know, if i had have tried to get you something by myself they would have been! lol


----------



## della.g

Just bumping this for the next meeting.


----------



## wrxadz

So whos got what for the swap shop at the next meet?

iv got

exo terra stuff 
water dishes
hides
may have a couple of stats
a few books king snake/ball python/crested gecko
a few bits of vine and plants
and a 2 foot viv although not sure on this yet
any thing else i can dig out.
NO HEAT ROCKS!

come on list what you got


----------



## GazP19

i dont have a heatrock


----------



## Knight Pinky

i have a free heat rock to whoever wants it :no1:


----------



## paulybob

Knight Pinky said:


> i have a free heat rock to whoever wants it :no1:


ill have it please :2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

no prob  merry xmas :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

enough enough enough with the heat rock already.

or at the next meet there will be:war:

YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## paulybob

wrxadz said:


> enough enough enough with the heat rock already.
> 
> or at the next meet there will be:war:
> 
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED:Na_Na_Na_Na:


hahahahahaha :bash:


----------



## della.g

Not long to the next meet now :2thumb:


----------



## paulybob

hi all so exactly what is happening at the next meeting
please??? as in swop shop bran tub or both :2thumb:


----------



## della.g

Next meeting is swap shop and secret santa. so bring any things that you want to swap and bring an unwanted christmas pressy if you have one. Then all of the usual stuff that goes on every meet :no1:


----------



## paulybob

della.g said:


> Next meeting is swap shop and secret santa. so bring any things that you want to swap and bring an unwanted christmas pressy if you have one. Then all of the usual stuff that goes on every meet :no1:


thank you :2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

oh yeah forgot bout secret santa, dont think i got anything i didnt like but im sure ill find summit.


----------



## Nikkeh

What's the date of the next meet again? I've lost track of all dates at the minute lol.


----------



## krox2008

Nikkeh said:


> What's the date of the next meet again? I've lost track of all dates at the minute lol.


it's on the 30th nikkeh:2thumb:


----------



## paulybob

wrxadz said:


> oh yeah forgot bout secret santa, dont think i got anything i didnt like but im sure ill find summit.


tell the truth nobody bought you anything :lol2:


----------



## Nikkeh

krox2008 said:


> it's on the 30th nikkeh:2thumb:


Fanks ^_^


----------



## paulybob

bump bump bump cant wait for the meeting :2thumb:


----------



## krox2008

paulybob said:


> bump bump bump cant wait for the meeting :2thumb:


not the only one m8:2thumb:


----------



## scottswald

i shall be popping along this time, never been to the meet before but spend farrrrr too much time in the shop.....


----------



## Nikkeh

scottswald said:


> i shall be popping along this time, never been to the meet before but spend farrrrr too much time in the shop.....


Hope you enjoy it as much as we all do:lol2:


----------



## watty1100

Aint got anything to swap for the next meeting but if anybody has 2 or 3 hides for 4 to 5 ft corn snakes i would be happy to buy them.

Thanks


----------



## della.g

Look forward to seeing you all at this meet.

Cheers,
adele


----------



## wrxadz

not long now and looks like we will have some new faces at this meet always good to see.

i cant wait seems like ages since my last TWRA fix.


----------



## Knight Pinky

i also cant wait for it  . ps has anyone got any pics of our snake meeting i really want to see the huge snake  hope everyone has a happy week :2thumb:


----------



## keithb

Hi all how often are the meets I would love to come along, also wear (im guessing just the shop). 
All depends wether im at work or not like.


----------



## wrxadz

yes mate the meetings are held at the shop once a month we always decided when the next meeting will be held at the current meeting and details can usually be found on this thread, the next meeting is being held on the 23rd of this month and it is an equipment swap shop so bring any unwanted vivs, hides, water bowls, statts, matts and owt else reptile related.



> i also cant wait for it  . ps has anyone got any pics of our snake meeting i really want to see the huge snake  hope everyone has a happy week :2thumb:


give carl a pm (golgarth on here) he will give you his photo account info and all the pics are up there or check our F/B page.


----------



## keithb

Cheers mate do they all ways start at 6pm.
Wont have much to bring as I only have 1 leo and viv but I know that I can bring a heat lamp, ceramic heat bulb and en exo terra dish ( poss some bulbs to if anyone wants them)


----------



## paulybob

keithb said:


> Cheers mate do they all ways start at 6pm.
> Wont have much to bring as I only have 1 leo and viv but I know that I can bring a heat lamp, ceramic heat bulb and en exo terra dish ( poss some bulbs to if anyone wants them)


i have just bought a bulb about an hour ago arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :bash:


----------



## keithb

paulybob said:


> i have just bought a bulb about an hour ago arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :bash:


Normally the case the mate once you buy something some freebies come up


----------



## paulybob

never mind we will see what we can do at the meeting lol


----------



## della.g

wrxadz said:


> yes mate the meetings are held at the shop once a month we always decided when the next meeting will be held at the current meeting and details can usually be found on this thread, the next meeting is being held on the 23rd of this month and it is an equipment swap shop so bring any unwanted vivs, hides, water bowls, statts, matts and owt else reptile related.
> 
> 
> 
> give carl a pm (golgarth on here) he will give you his photo account info and all the pics are up there or check our F/B page.


 
Please ignore Adam (wrxadz) the next meeting is on the 30th of this month and NOT the 23rd :lol2:. It is however at 6pm.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## wrxadz

eh really, i thought it was the 23rd even have it on my calander, you see what happens when i dont take minuets:blush::blush::blush:, i cant belive it im gutted i have to wait another week.


----------



## keithb

:lol2: no probs at least I found out without making the journey on the 23rd


----------



## keithb

Wish I found out about this sooner, just looking through some of the meetings pics and maybe I could of overcome that snake fear and finally got myself a corn:lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

as we hold the meets in a reptile shop I'm sure there will be ample opportunity for you to overcome your fear, just don't ask me about the dates or times of meets, i mean its not like I'm club secretary or anything:blush::blush:


----------



## Knight Pinky

Adam , Just maybe your minds been hoping like mine that meets are everyweek


----------



## tazzyasb

Rofl, you lot would have a meet to if we would let you!


----------



## paulybob

tazzyasb said:


> Rofl, you lot would have a meet to if we would let you!


yes i know we would we are all lonely people its the only 
interaction we get apart from rfuk


----------



## paulybob

why dont we just have a meet during the day on a sunday while the shop is open (just pretend we are looking around :whistling2 :lol2:


----------



## keithb

I'll be comming up a few times next week so I know how to get there on Sunday lol


----------



## della.g

keithb said:


> I'll be comming up a few times next week so I know how to get there on Sunday lol


Just take the shop phone number with you when you do so you can ring if you get lost : victory:


----------



## annie.davis

eee I have just came accross this thread - Dont get a lot of time to come on here now :-(.
These meetings sound very interesting! 

Can you tell me more about them please??


----------



## Nikkeh

annie.davis said:


> eee I have just came accross this thread - Dont get a lot of time to come on here now :-(.
> These meetings sound very interesting!
> 
> Can you tell me more about them please??


We meet up once a month. We have show and tell where people bring in their animals to show. So far we've had monitormad bring in a few of his amazing monitor lizards to show us, and Adam has brough some cool royals in, aswell as Tara and Chris letting the big male burm in the shop come out to say hey:2thumb:

We've discussed things we would like to come later after the meetings have been running for a while longer such as trips to zoo's and going behind the scenes, people coming to the meetings and giving talks on subjects such as DWA, arranging trips to the reptile shows just to name a few suggestions. 

There's a small sub fee of £2 for attending the meetings to fund all of the stuff we want to happen. There's drinks and biccies on offer at the meets aswell 

The next meeting is going to be a swap shop, bring in any bits of reptile related equipment you want rid off and see if anyone has anything your after. But if you don't have anything to swap your still free to come along.

If i've forgotten anything i'm sure others will fill you in:2thumb:


----------



## della.g

This meet is also the secret santa. 

As usual will just be a friendly meet of people with the same interests having a chat and organising what we want to do for the next meet in february.
If there's anything else you want to know just ask : victory:


----------



## tazzyasb

To echo what has been said below informal meeting and chat with lots of friendly people with the same interests. New members always welcome and never fear coming on your own, we have a number of members who come by themselves. 

At this meeting along with the swap shop we will be finalising the trips to uk reptile shows. Along with another chance to grab one of the remaining seats on the March coach trip to Hamm.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## mispentyouth

Sorry tara but the hamm coach is now full but we are taking names for reserves. Looking forward to the meeting as ive missed the last 2 see you all there


----------



## tazzyasb

mispentyouth said:


> Sorry tara but the hamm coach is now full but we are taking names for reserves. Looking forward to the meeting as ive missed the last 2 see you all there


Oh, no one told me lol. Brill its all sold out though.


----------



## della.g

Getting close to this meet. Hope to see lots of faces old and new this meet.: victory:


----------



## annie.davis

Ah that sounds really good! :2thumb:

I'm in the process if building my Iguana a new viv but I dont suppose I could bring his old one in to swap :lol2:
Other than that I dont have anything :-( I need a lot of stuff to put in his new viv though so could I just pay for it if I see anything that would be suitable?

What's the date and time of the next meet??


----------



## tazzyasb

annie.davis said:


> Ah that sounds really good! :2thumb:
> 
> I'm in the process if building my Iguana a new viv but I dont suppose I could bring his old one in to swap :lol2:
> Other than that I dont have anything :-( I need a lot of stuff to put in his new viv though so could I just pay for it if I see anything that would be suitable?
> 
> What's the date and time of the next meet??


Hi

You can bring any equipment you have to the swap shop. Sure there will be more then one person who will be interested in a Viv.

Than next meeting is Sunday 30th of January at 6pm

Thanks
Tara


----------



## krox2008

not long now:2thumb:

iv got a few bits to swap bulbs, hide, stats things like that might have a small viv to


----------



## monitor mad

tazzyasb said:


> Hi
> 
> You can bring any equipment you have to the swap shop. Sure there will be more then one person who will be interested in a Viv.
> 
> Than next meeting is Sunday 30th of January at 6pm
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


See ya all there : victory:


----------



## annie.davis

tazzyasb said:


> Hi
> 
> You can bring any equipment you have to the swap shop. Sure there will be more then one person who will be interested in a Viv.
> 
> Than next meeting is Sunday 30th of January at 6pm
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Lol it's a bit big to bring in but I could take a photo???
How long are the meetings?
What if you dont have any other equipment swap can you buy other people's with cash?

Sorry for all the questions


----------



## scottswald

there any kebab shops near the valley? i'll be starving if the meetings are long....


----------



## Nikkeh

scottswald said:


> there any kebab shops near the valley? i'll be starving if the meetings are long....


There's biscuits, cakes crisps and stuff on offer at the meetings:2thumb:


----------



## scottswald

Nikkeh said:


> There's biscuits, cakes crisps and stuff on offer at the meetings:2thumb:


like the sound of cakes lyk, stock em up tara! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Nodders

Would'nt mind attending this , I like the swop shop idea , have many brand new items gathering dust , like bulbguards , ceramic light holders , eco earth etc all unused , I'm after some medium / large hides like the exo terra variety .

But alas , I have to rely on public transport , that and I have no idea on the area .

If it were christmas I would probably just say "Bah" and "Humbug"


----------



## scottswald

Nodders said:


> Would'nt mind attending this , I like the swop shop idea , have many brand new items gathering dust , like bulbguards , ceramic light holders , eco earth etc all unused , I'm after some medium / large hides like the exo terra variety .
> 
> But alas , I have to rely on public transport , that and I have no idea on the area .
> 
> If it were christmas I would probably just say "Bah" and "Humbug"


there are plenty of busses run down the valley, i know they leave from the gateshead interchange but not sure where else....


----------



## Knight Pinky

no 94 from stand B in gateshead interchange :2thumb:drops off at sainsburys and its 2mins away from their  getting back is fine to, their are a buses all along the strip. :no1:


----------



## kayley5756

this sounds fun, might come along to the next one- got nothing to swap and I'm a reptile newbie (got my water dragon- not allowed anything else until I move out!) but sounds like a pretty cool place to pick some brains


----------



## della.g

Ok in an attempt to answer all the above questions here goes

You could bring pictures of items that are to big to bring to the swapshop.
There is a hot food chain drive through nearby and as said we do have refreshments.
If anyone want s to attend but is struggling to get to the meeting then i suggest that you put something up on this thread saying where you are travelling from and if anyone is passing that way on their way then they may be able to offer a lift.
The meetings last as long as a piece of string :lol2: usually end up being quite late by the time we finish but to be perfectly honest the last hour or so is just everyone having a natter and there is no reason that you can't leave a little early if you wish.

Everyone is welcome to attend and we are a rather friendly buch. You can always come to one meeting and see how you feel about attending the next one.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## kayley5756

if anyone is bussing in, heres the go northeast timetable for team valley 

View all timetables


----------



## Knight Pinky

cool :2thumb:
dont make silly mistake of walking entire stretch of team valley like i did 2times (even walked home one night took 2hours+ :lol2: if someone could bring me back to swalwell id be very grateful and willing to pay.... taxis are double fare on sundays :devil:
hope to see everyone soon x


----------



## tazzyasb

Knight Pinky said:


> cool :2thumb:
> dont make silly mistake of walking entire stretch of team valley like i did 2times (even walked home one night took 2hours+ :lol2: if someone could bring me back to swalwell id be very grateful and willing to pay.... taxis are double fare on sundays :devil:
> hope to see everyone soon x



We will get a lift sorted Adam, even if I have to squeeze you in the back of my bin of a car with Lewis and Rachel:2thumb:


Annie I am sure no one will be adverse to the offer of cash if you have nothing to swap them :no1:


----------



## mispentyouth

Nodders i also live in jarrow near bede metro ill be getting the metro then bus if you wanna meet up and travel together just giz a shout . Its well worth the trip even if its just to find out what species are being kept locally , everyone is friendly and happy to give advice and talk your ear off about the reps they keep


----------



## annie.davis

tazzyasb said:


> We will get a lift sorted Adam, even if I have to squeeze you in the back of my bin of a car with Lewis and Rachel:2thumb:
> 
> 
> Annie I am sure no one will be adverse to the offer of cash if you have nothing to swap them :no1:



Great, well count me in :2thumb:

I'll dig out what I can, I have owned snakes over the years but just have my iggy now (in terms of reptiles anyway :whistling2 so I may have some things to swap other than Drako's old viv.

Looking forward to it! Will be nice to meet you all


----------



## tazzyasb

annie.davis said:


> Great, well count me in :2thumb:
> 
> I'll dig out what I can, I have owned snakes over the years but just have my iggy now (in terms of reptiles anyway :whistling2 so I may have some things to swap other than Drako's old viv.
> 
> Looking forward to it! Will be nice to meet you all


It will be great to meet you.

See you on Sunday

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nodders

keithb said:


> Wish I found out about this sooner, just looking through some of the meetings pics and maybe I could of overcome that snake fear and finally got myself a corn:lol2:


Always welcome to come have a look and a handle of my corns anytime 

Only live in Jarrow right near the metro station .


@ Mispentyouth , that would be great m8 , we'll have to set up a time to meet , I can get on at Jarrow station , appreciate it


----------



## Nikkeh

Anyone round the chester-le-street/grange villa/pelton area are free to climb in with me and Gary!


----------



## paulybob

any body in between blackhall and the shop is welcome of a lift if needed


----------



## Nodders

I may have to have a rethink , just got some stuff together for the swop and there is quite a bit , which includes a large unopened multibox for hiding/laying , another box thing to hide in , this one has a magnetic side designed to be on the outside of glass so you can look in . 3 lots of Eco earth , spotlamp , 2 or 3 ceramic holders one with all the fittings , spare 3 core wire , pearlco infrared element , various spot and night time bulbs all unused , Exo terra vine , mealworm dish , timers , various thermometers and the bulb guard which I believe is spoken for .

The only things used from above is a spotlamp and thermometers , the rest are unused and mostly in original packing . Not finished looking yet , I think there are some exo terra water dishes to add .

Drop a hint here , if anyone is interested , I would love to get hold of some decent hides for larger corns , plants too .

So it's starting to pile up , both hiding/laying boxes have a fair weight , so if anyone could give me a lift from Jarrow or I could try to get to gateshead on the metro it would be most appreciated .

Hopefully can get there and meet you folks 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## della.g

Thinking we could maybe do another swap shop in possibly the March meeting if it proves popular. Means nodders can bring what he can't carry to the next one lol.
The offers of lifts for people is fantastic and just shows what a keen and fantastic lot of club members we have and we are very grateful for this. Please keep posting if you can offer or are in need of lifts or can help people find their way.
Cheers,
Adele


----------



## keithb

Nodders said:


> Always welcome to come have a look and a handle of my corns anytime
> 
> Only live in Jarrow right near the metro station .
> 
> 
> @ Mispentyouth , that would be great m8 , we'll have to set up a time to meet , I can get on at Jarrow station , appreciate it


That would be sweet mate cheers :2thumb:
Also I will probs be taking the car and dont know how to get there so if you and Mispentyouth know the way feel free to get a lift.


----------



## krox2008

looks like there is going to be a good few new people at the meeting. i carnt w8 it sould be a good :2thumb:


----------



## della.g

It's always good :gasp:

This one might be fantastic.


----------



## monitor mad

Everyone wellcome , get yourselves along for a good laugh and a chance to meet other keepers and there pets , great friendly atmosphere , see you all there on Sunday : victory:


----------



## paulybob

as long as i get my cuppa your all welcome :lol2:


----------



## della.g

All the usual refreshments will be available and we may top up with extra biscuits and cakes as there looks to be a few new members.
Getting a bit excited now for this meet. Would love to make 50 members this time :no1:

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## krox2008

della.g said:


> All the usual refreshments will be available and we may top up with extra biscuits and cakes as there looks to be a few new members.
> Getting a bit excited now for this meet. Would love to make 50 members this time :no1:
> 
> Cheers,
> Adele


 
not the only one geting excited i carnt w8 and it will be class if 50people show up but we wernt far off it last time so it should be close:2thumb:


----------



## Knight Pinky

thankyou for offer of lift tara  would of jumped at it but going to bring along a potential new member with me so will be able to go back with her :2thumb:... hope adele gets her wish, im turning up early to claim a chair!:lol2: take care all :notworthy:


----------



## paulybob

Knight Pinky said:


> thankyou for offer of lift tara  would of jumped at it but going to bring along a potential new member with me so will be able to go back with her :2thumb:... hope adele gets her wish, im turning up early to claim a chair!:lol2: take care all :notworthy:


im alright i dont need a chair i have got my own :lol2:
thinking of it i should get discount for providing my own
chair :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Nodders

keithb said:


> That would be sweet mate cheers :2thumb:
> Also I will probs be taking the car and dont know how to get there so if you and Mispentyouth know the way feel free to get a lift.


That would be spot on m8 , appreciate it , but I've never been , no idea at all how to get there 

You could try to pm mispentyouth and see what happens .


----------



## Nicki_

Hey, I noticed this thread a week ago but the meeting I was reading about was last year? 

Without being cheeky as there are 37 pages to read through, is there another meeting coming up soon? 
If so, when, where and what time as I live in Tyne and Wear and would be interested to come along?


----------



## krox2008

Nicki_ said:


> Hey, I noticed this thread a week ago but the meeting I was reading about was last year?
> 
> Without being cheeky as there are 37 pages to read through, is there another meeting coming up soon?
> If so, when, where and what time as I live in Tyne and Wear and would be interested to come along?


year the next meeting is on the 30th at 6pm at tropical team reptiles on the team valley :2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_

Ahhh sweet! 30th of this month? Thankooo!


----------



## krox2008

Nicki_ said:


> Ahhh sweet! 30th of this month? Thankooo!


 
year not long there is a few new people comeing this munth so there should lots of us there:2thumb:


----------



## della.g

Yes 30th of this month at 6pm. Look forward to seeing you all there. I shall try to get word to mispentyouth to get him to answer you.

Cheers,
Adele


----------



## Nicki_

Ahh mint! I shall be there! 

I didn't know that there was a reptile shop in that area, I am going to have to check it out! What sort've reps are there?


----------



## krox2008

Nicki_ said:


> Ahh mint! I shall be there!
> 
> I didn't know that there was a reptile shop in that area, I am going to have to check it out! What sort've reps are there?


 
:lol2:all sorts here is the stock list:2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...141-tropical-team-reptiles-gateshead-jan.html


----------



## Nicki_

Ooo, thank you! 
They will be recieving a new customer soon! A very crazy one with an annoying laugh!


----------



## della.g

Sounds like most of our customers tbh. Well maybe not the annoying laugh:2thumb:


----------



## wrxadz

with all the new faces were going to need a bigger venue:2thumb:

could all new members report to the incredibly good looking fellow at the counter and fill in a membership form:Na_Na_Na_Na: thank you.

i shall see you all on sunday.

Adam.


----------



## Nicki_

What time are you open till as I may pop down when I have some spare time! 
I just fancy a "look" around! More like chucking my bank card at yous ha!


----------



## Nicki_

wrxadz said:


> with all the new faces were going to need a bigger venue:2thumb:
> 
> could all new members report to the incredibly good looking fellow at the counter and fill in a membership form:Na_Na_Na_Na: thank you.
> 
> i shall see you all on sunday.
> 
> Adam.


Ooo, no problem! <3 I will leave my number at the same time hahaha! :2thumb:


----------



## della.g

wrxadz said:


> with all the new faces were going to need a bigger venue:2thumb:
> 
> could all new members report to the incredibly good looking fellow at the counter and fill in a membership form:Na_Na_Na_Na: thank you.
> 
> i shall see you all on sunday.
> 
> Adam.


 
Adam stop trying to get other people to do your duties for you and get new members to report to you as they are supposed to :lol2:.


----------



## paulybob

della.g said:


> Adam stop trying to get other people to do your duties for you and get new members to report to you as they are supposed to :lol2:.


hahahaha well said


----------



## wrxadz

della.g said:


> Adam stop trying to get other people to do your duties for you and get new members to report to you as they are supposed to :lol2:.


how very dare you imlply im not a perfect 10:whistling2:. 

took me a while to catch on there i was about to spit my dummie.


----------



## tazzyasb

Nicki_ said:


> What time are you open till as I may pop down when I have some spare time!
> I just fancy a "look" around! More like chucking my bank card at yous ha!


We are open 10-5 Monday to Friday 11-4 Sundays

Good point about the length of the thread. At the first meet we had a vote and it was decided to keep this thread ongoing. However this may need to be looked at again due to the number of posts on the thread and interest from new members.

Another thing to add to the agenda for Sunday then :2thumb:

We do have a Facebook page as well, which makes it easier to keep track of what is going on. Just add Tyne and Wear Reptile Association.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Knight Pinky

:lolsign:


wrxadz said:


> with all the new faces were going to need a bigger venue:2thumb:
> 
> could all new members report to the incredibly good looking fellow at the counter and fill in a membership form:Na_Na_Na_Na: thank you.
> 
> i shall see you all on sunday.
> 
> Adam.


Hmm im gonna wear my name tag and stand with forms too :rotfl:
maybe we should all wear tags again if their is so many new people. i also dont know everyone so far as forget easy :s , .

i shall see you all on sunday.

Adam.


----------



## keithb

Looking forward to this meeting (will be my first one) wont have as much to bring for swap now as I have just bought a crestie from Suez and need some of it. :lol2:


----------



## wrxadz

Knight Pinky said:


> :lolsign:
> 
> Hmm im gonna wear my name tag and stand with forms too :rotfl:
> maybe we should all wear tags again if their is so many new people. i also dont know everyone so far as forget easy :s , .
> 
> i shall see you all on sunday.
> 
> Adam.


that would be confusing even for me.:lol2:


----------



## Nicki_

Ahh, do people bring things to sell and swap to the meetings? Not that I have anything but I always have pound signs in my eyes ha.


----------



## tazzyasb

Nicki_ said:


> Ahh, do people bring things to sell and swap to the meetings? Not that I have anything but I always have pound signs in my eyes ha.


We do different things at each meeting. The last two meetings included a show and tell from Monitor Mad with some of his fantastic monitors, the next meeting included a talk about royal morphs from wrxadz and burmese pythons by myself and hubby and krisandkatie. Add Tyne and Wear Reptile Association and Tropical Team Reptiles on your facebook page to see some piccies. There are also some pictures on this thread.

This meeting we are doing an equipment swap shop, however it looks as if this may be extremely popular so is definitely something we will be doing again in the future. 

Every meeting we ask the club members what they would like to see and happen at future meetings so lots of exciting things still to come.

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nicki_

tazzyasb said:


> We do different things at each meeting. The last two meetings included a show and tell from Monitor Mad with some of his fantastic monitors, the next meeting included a talk about royal morphs from wrxadz and burmese pythons by myself and hubby and krisandkatie. Add Tyne and Wear Reptile Association and Tropical Team Reptiles on your facebook page to see some piccies. There are also some pictures on this thread.
> 
> This meeting we are doing an equipment swap shop, however it looks as if this may be extremely popular so is definitely something we will be doing again in the future.
> 
> Every meeting we ask the club members what they would like to see and happen at future meetings so lots of exciting things still to come.
> 
> Thanks
> Tara


Thanks so much for all the info! I am really looking forward to it!
I will add them to my facebook too!


----------



## krox2008

not long now i really can't w8:2thumb:


----------



## kayley5756

I'm looking forward to Sunday  I dont know anyone else that likes Reptiles, get a few comments but most people just go "ergh couldnt have that in my room like"


----------



## Knight Pinky

one more sleep if any of us do sleep :lol2:


----------



## annie.davis

kayley5756 said:


> I'm looking forward to Sunday  I dont know anyone else that likes Reptiles, get a few comments but most people just go "ergh couldnt have that in my room like"


I get exactly the same! My friends & family love my Iguana but hate reptiles and dont see what I see in them :sad:

So it would be nice to meet others with the same interest lol


----------



## tazzyasb

kayley5756 said:


> I'm looking forward to Sunday  I dont know anyone else that likes Reptiles, get a few comments but most people just go "ergh couldnt have that in my room like"



:welcome: 






Knight Pinky said:


> one more sleep if any of us do sleep :lol2:


I know I don't lol, see you tomorrow

Tara


----------



## wrxadz

not long now i cant wait.
:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## della.g

Can everyone have a bit of a think about ideas for upcoming meetings? Thought i would give all you none sleepers something to do tonight : victory:


----------



## Nicki_

I am nervous and looking forward to it!

Just you guys might already know each other from previous meets and I don't know anybody other than my boyfriend ha!


----------



## wrxadz

Nicki_ said:


> I am nervous and looking forward to it!
> 
> Just you guys might already know each other from previous meets and I don't know anybody other than my boyfriend ha!


dont worry we are quite a friendly bunch:2thumb:


----------



## Nodders

Nicki_ said:


> I am nervous and looking forward to it!
> 
> Just you guys might already know each other from previous meets and I don't know anybody other than my boyfriend ha!


Keithb is kindly giving me a lift , it will be our first time too , so you won't be alone in that regard 

And just noticed you come from Jarrow


----------



## Nicki_

Argh! Jarrow crew coming through haha! 

Where abouts in Jarrow are you from? What is your name?


----------



## Nodders

Nicki_ said:


> Argh! Jarrow crew coming through haha!
> 
> Where abouts in Jarrow are you from? What is your name?


Live quite close to the metro , Newcastle side .

Dave .


----------



## Nicki_

Nodders said:


> Live quite close to the metro , Newcastle side .
> 
> Dave .


Ahh, I see! I live opposite St Clares Hospice in Primrose.

I guess I will see you tomorrow at the meeting!


----------



## Knight Pinky

Adele got me thinking hehe. I personally would love to be shown how to do perfect planted habitats for each type animal. I know theirs lots of threads on here but nothing beats being shown and talked to about it


----------



## tazzyasb

Nicki_ said:


> I am nervous and looking forward to it!
> 
> Just you guys might already know each other from previous meets and I don't know anybody other than my boyfriend ha!


Awww don't worry, we are a lovely friendly bunch, you will fit right in : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

tazzyasb said:


> Awww don't worry, we are a lovely friendly bunch, you will fit right in : victory:


I would come but I have to watch my little brother and sis:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## krox2008

not long now i will be seeing you all in a couple of hours iv got a few bits to swap including 

hides big and small
water bowls
plants
ceramic heater
ceramic light fittings
heat bulbs
cork bark
cricket keeper
uv starter
and a old 2ft glass viv with heat light (not bringing it with me just got some pic on my phone of it if any one is intereted)

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_

It was lovely meeting all you guys!

I really enjoyed myself and had a good time! 

See you all at the next meeting!


----------



## wrxadz

cracking night best turn out yet:2thumb::2thumb:

i will post the minuets on the new thread along with a full list of new members we might have even made the magic 50.

was great chatting to all the new faces and skots afrock was:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:, if only i had the space.

hope to see you all at the next meeting.

Adam


----------



## keithb

It was nice seeing everyone who has been chatting on this thread will defo be comming again : victory:


----------



## scottswald

wrxadz said:


> cracking night best turn out yet:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> i will post the minuets on the new thread along with a full list of new members we might have even made the magic 50.
> 
> was great chatting to all the new faces and skots afrock was:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:, if only i had the space.
> 
> hope to see you all at the next meeting.
> 
> Adam


thanks mate, and it pee'd all down Nikkeh's top, ooops!

would enjoy a talk on genetics as i cannot get my head around it all...


----------



## paulybob

enjoyed tonight even though no one had a heat rock to swap :devil: :lol2:
it was good to meet more people


----------



## suez

nice to meet the new guys :2thumb: great to see Keith again and great to see all of the old gang,I enjoyed the meeting .


----------



## scottswald

i'd be interested in speaking to the guy who went herping in thailand, anyone know if he is on RFUK?


----------



## Nodders

Hey folks

Nice to meet you guys , look forward to the next time I can make it , hopefully get to talk to more people next time 

Thanks again Keith for the lift 

Dave


----------



## Nicki_

scottswald said:


> i'd be interested in speaking to the guy who went herping in thailand, anyone know if he is on RFUK?


Ahh, Barry? I know him and I always wondered if he had facebook?
I done my first aid through him and got my Chile Rose off him, he is pretty cool!


----------



## krox2008

class meeting agen had a good chat and made a few pennies:whistling2:


----------



## scottswald

Nicki_ said:


> Ahh, Barry? I know him and I always wondered if he had facebook?
> I done my first aid through him and got my Chile Rose off him, he is pretty cool!


yeah, thats the guy :2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_

I feel embarrassed to text him and see if he is either on here and facebook! :blush:


----------



## scottswald

Nicki_ said:


> I feel embarrassed to text him and see if he is either on here and facebook! :blush:


lol, just say i was asking, i dont get shy lol :2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_

I think it is because he knows I used to fancy him haha...


----------



## scottswald

Nicki_ said:


> I think it is because he knows I used to fancy him haha...


aww bless, well if he didnt he knows now!! :2thumb:


----------



## Nicki_

Haha, my boyfriend is giving me funny looks here hahaha!


----------



## keithb

scottswald said:


> lol, just say i was asking, i dont get shy lol :2thumb:





suez said:


> nice to meet the new guys :2thumb: great to see Keith again and great to see all of the old gang,I enjoyed the meeting .


Nice to see you again Suez and cant wait till I come get my little Crestie:flrt:


----------



## keithb

I have no idea why it added the first qoute lol


----------



## candoia aspera

keithb said:


> I have no idea why it added the first qoute lol


pmsl, i was thinking that :2thumb:


----------



## candoia aspera

wrxadz said:


> cracking night best turn out yet:2thumb::2thumb:
> 
> i will post the minuets on the new thread along with a full list of new members we might have even made the magic 50.
> 
> was great chatting to all the new faces and skots afrock was:mf_dribble::mf_dribble:, if only i had the space.
> 
> hope to see you all at the next meeting.
> 
> Adam


total turn out for the night was 38 peeps, total registered to pay subs is 43. If you could pm me your count i need to update my records.


----------



## candoia aspera

candoia aspera said:


> total turn out for the night was 38 peeps, total registered to pay subs is 43. If you could pm me your count i need to update my records.


i'm blinkered by numbers and cash as always, forgot that under 16's get in free. adding that to the pot we should have 47 members.


----------



## Nicki_

I was looking for you guys on facebook but it is pretty hard with there being so many of you hehe! 

If you want though, can you add me? It is Nicola Brady and I have a sexy girl from a 15 year old Levi advert as my profile picture (certainly not one of my mug tehehe)!


----------



## tazzyasb

Brilliant turn out last and it was fantastic to see so many new faces. The equipment swap shop was a great success and will be definitely something we do in the future. 

I am going to created the new thread for Febs meeting as agreed at last nights meeting and Adam will get the minutes posted. 

Thanks
Tara


----------



## Nodders

Just wanted to say , added the shop to my facebook , thanks .

and also

If there is anyone here who would like to join up in facebook just send me a PM and I'll either a) give you my name to add or b) add you , whichever , thanks :2thumb:

Dave

bah edited to say wrong thread , supposed to be in the new thread , old age does that , I'll copy and paste , grr .


----------

